# Photo Assignment - Lighting



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

We have a lot of folks on here who like photography ... from the novice to the professional. So lets give a Photo Assignment thread a shot (lame photo pun intended ) and see how it turns out!

The theme for this photo assignment is *Lighting.*

Rules:
- Take a cigar related photo that you think relates to the theme of the assignment and post it to this thread. The theme is intentionally interpretive so as to leave the person taking the photo as much room for *freedom* and *creativity* as possible. 
- A member can submit as many pictures as they'd like for this theme, however, if multiple are submitted then they must all be completely different from eachother (no same subject, different angle type stuff ...)
- All submissions must be received by midnight on Tuesday, May 10th. Once the submission deadline has passed a poll will be created so that votes can be cast to determine the best photo for the assignment. The poll will run from Wednesday, May 11th through midnight on Saturday, May 14th.
- The winner of the assignment will be the one to assign the theme for the next photo assignment.

The goal here is for everyone to have fun so get out those cameras, cigars/pipes and thinking caps and get snapping!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice idea, I am in!


----------



## Nology (Apr 25, 2011)

Im in!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wilson! Jay! Gibson! WHERE R U?!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great idea good luck everyone!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I know I know..calm down! lmao. Nah, I'll participate. I just gotta think about it. Thankfully I have 2 weeks to do this.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> I know I know..calm down! lmao. Nah, I'll participate. I just gotta think about it. Thankfully I have 2 weeks to do this.


Compete with Willson on photography?? :banghead: Are you crazy? :crazy: Shoot I had to have my dog take the last pictures I posted in a thread.

Love the idea though and will definitely be looking at the pics but not gonna embarras myself on this one.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Compete with Willson on photography?? :banghead: Are you crazy? :crazy: Shoot I had to have my dog take the last pictures I posted in a thread.
> 
> Love the idea though and will definitely be looking at the pics but not gonna embarras myself on this one.


Join in! This is for everyone of all skill levels! 
The winner won't always have the best picture technically and if Wilson or Jay win the first one then they're not eligible to win the Assignment they post. 
It's more about having fun and being creative then winning or losing.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll be the first to submit some point and shoot crap...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

More point and shoot crap...


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

interesting, im gonna give this a try


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:ss


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

This is a nice photo ... I wish the cigar was rotated towards you just a tad so that glare wouldnt be going down the center of the label.

But as far as "lighting" ... the low light in this photo gives a nice relaxing mood!



68 Lotus said:


> :ss


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Good stuff guys ... keep it coming! 

Erich, I like the LP pic the best. 
Bob, I like the more literal interpretation of the theme that you went with. 

I have a few ideas for my own pic but probably won't have the time to dedicate to the setup until this weekend.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

[/URL]
04222011509 by childresswoodworks, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Love this pic ... great DOF!

is that a finger shadow in the bottom right corner? lol



Evonnida said:


>


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I still can't figure out how to post a pic without it linking back to my flickr acct...:dunno:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a shot ... Black & White / Color


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> I still can't figure out how to post a pic without it linking back to my flickr acct...:dunno:


right click on the picture and get the URL for it. then come back here and click on the button with the







and enter that URL. it should then post the picture.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> right click on the picture and get the URL for it. then come back here and click on the button with the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get the URL from "right clicking" on Flickr. I can find the URL from a drop down (just like getting the HTML/BBC code), but when I enter it like you said, my post comes up blank.... I still don't get it...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

E Dogg ... you can always right click on your picture and go to Properties. Copy the URL from the properties, paste that URL into a post and then Image tag it.

Example:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Here's a shot ... Black & White / Color


I like the idea of these pics ... and i prefer the b&w to the color version ... 
And although the light coming in the window helps illuminate the ambient smoke nicely it's also creating a strange-ish simultaneous shadow/blow out point at the mouth. I'm sure I said that all wrong ... lol ... but whatever. 

Good stuff ... keep it coming!!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Wilson and Charlie, it took awhile, but I got it... I swear I'm not usually this slow 

Is there any way I can delete my first entry. The one where it links back to my flickr page???


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> I can't get the URL from "right clicking" on Flickr. I can find the URL from a drop down (just like getting the HTML/BBC code), but when I enter it like you said, my post comes up blank.... I still don't get it...


you know what, that happened to me one time on this forum. the URL was there and posted correctly but it never showed up on my computer. But eventually, it showed up. Not sure why. Can you download it and then do an attachment instead?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Thanks Wilson and Charlie, it took awhile, but I got it... I swear I'm not usually this slow
> 
> Is there any way I can delete my first entry. The one where it links back to my flickr page???


Glad it worked. you may need to ask a mod to edit it for you.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think there's anything you can do about the first post unless you contact a Mod and ask them to delete it. 
We only have the ability to edit our posts for 15min from the time of the original post (a limitation that I don't understand).


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> I still can't figure out how to post a pic without it linking back to my flickr acct...:dunno:


flickr is a pain. use picasa, its free and easy to use. just right click the image, select properties, and copy the address (URL).


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

here are some more ...


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

some GREAT pictures!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

as soon as finals are over.. (friday) It's on!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll enter a few times, Ill take some specifically for this assignment, but here are some I have that I think fit the bill.





This is a fun one!!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, I took a few more, messing around with long exposures. Both of these are right out of the camera, no editing done, as opposed to the previous ones I posted, which has some photoshopping, obviously.




eh, I had some focusing issues with this one, I have another good one that I could have superimposed over it to make one smooth photo, but didn't want to fake it. Might try again with something different later.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

messing with long exposures can be fun! I got bored one night and started spelling out names in the dark..lol. 

I'm going to the beach this weekend so maybe I may be able to get a shot. If not, I have one in my head that I'm going to attempt.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:ss


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> :ss


*68 Lotus* may I ask for the brand of the lighter and are you happy with it? Thank you.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Ok, I took a few more, messing around with long exposures.


Long exposures can be fun! 
If I have time this coming weekend or next week I was planning on one of my submissions having to do with a long exposure.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

bbasaran said:


> *68 Lotus* may I ask for the brand of the lighter and are you happy with it? Thank you.


It's a Lotus Mdl#29 single Flame torch. It has been Very reliable for about 18 months now. It Has a Large fuel res, feels good in the hand, and for my little ritual...Precise flame control. :thumb: :ss


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great idea for a thread Charlie! Some really interesting photos posted so far.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> It's a Lotus Mdl#29 single Flame torch. It has been Very reliable for about 18 months now. It Has a Large fuel res, feels good in the hand, and for my little ritual...Precise flame control. :thumb: :ss


Thank you. I think I got to so it closer, Id like it . What will be a good price for the Lotus Mdl#29 lighter?


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

bbasaran said:


> Thank you. I think I got to so it closer, Id like it . What will be a good price for the Lotus Mdl#29 lighter?


I spent a bit more when they were new!...But around $80 bucks! :ss


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> I spent a bit more when they were new!...But around $80 bucks! :ss


I see, its a nice one.

I find it here for 59.99 free US shiping: http://www.buylighters.com/Lotus-29-Designer-Torch-Lighter_p_27.html#

but I also fall in love with the Lotus Vader (Also single Flame)









Lets see, what Im gonna do about this. But thank you one more time for your help.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

been off the net for a couple weeks and just now seeing this. Im gonna throw my hat in the ring, maybe I can come up with something in a week.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Keep em' coming! Submission is open until 5/10 @ midnight.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

skull 









older padron cigar p0rn









older opus x cigar p0rn


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

man I have to get mine done tonight....I am such a slacker these days!

Great shots so far!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> man I have to get mine done tonight....I am such a slacker these days!
> 
> Great shots so far!


I hear ya, i just had to tell myself its gonna get done today this am. I did have a couple in the can that I could fall back on but wanted to shoot one just for this so I came up witht the skull shot.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

This is an awesome thread!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Some good shots in here. I know Charlie has a cool one from last night as he sent it to me via text on my iPhone.


----------



## dademoss (Feb 18, 2008)

Some outstanding photos !

Hopefully the attachment shows up eventually


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

RGRTim said:


> skull


Please don't tell us you work for the people that put warning labels on tobacco and this is to replace the text wording ones.

Great shot though!

arty:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Good stuff, guys!!! Keep em' comin'!!! 

Assignment closes this Saturday at midnight! 
Remember, the person who's photo is voted best will pick the next assignment!


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

wow there are some great photos in here


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

z0diac said:


> Please don't tell us you work for the people that put warning labels on tobacco and this is to replace the text wording ones.
> 
> Great shot though!
> 
> arty:


Thats actually a plaque I got when I left 1st Ranger BN in 94. Prob the coolest plaque I ever got.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

***CLOSED - a poll thread will be up shortly to determine who picks the next assignment!!! Thanks to all who participated!!!***


----------



## bcasey03 (May 14, 2011)

very nice work


----------

